# Travelers Guide to the Elemental Plane of Fire



## thedmstrikes (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello again folks!

I noticed there is no thread for this Kickstarter on ENworld, so I thought I would drop one before it is too late.  This Kickstarter looks like an excellent product (you can see previews of it with links embedded on the Kickstarter page).  Further, it is a low pledge item that really needs some help.  At this time there are only 17 hours left before it ends and it has a ways to go.  It has some significance for those of you that have the City of Brass product from Necromancer/Frog God Games which I find incredibly useful.  Please give it a looksee:  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/969884735/the-travellers-guide-to-the-elemental-plane-of-fir

Thank you!

Bill Thedmstrikes Mead


----------

